# Advice Needed a.s.a.p



## bmarman (Aug 26, 2004)

Friends,
I am planning on buying a new Bimmer 5 series but confused as to 
1. Whether buy a 525 with better mileage or 530 with better handling
2. Most important - buy a 2004 with few $1000 discount now or wait till 2005 models are out?

Plz. advice at your earliest....

thx!


----------



## bmarman (Aug 26, 2004)

rumratt said:


> Why does a 530 handle better than a 525?
> 
> BTW, none of the options above is "correct". It all depends on your preferences and constraints. :dunno: (which you didn't mention)


Well, first off, thx for the prompt response! I am little ignorant when it comes to picking the right 5-series sedan. This will be my first prize possession but I am not going to keep it more than 3 yrs. The pruchase is based on more of a "status" thingy for us than anything else. So 530 is *better* than 525 (being low-end)? Of course men loves power, so 530 is a better choice than 525 in that respect. So, absolutely I need a 530i. Now the question is 2005 Vs 2004. If I buy 2004, it will depreciate as soon as the 2005s are out. But I am being offered few K discounts on a 2004 now because of the end of the model year. So, will it make sense to buy a 2004 or wait till 2005?


----------



## hormazd (Aug 18, 2004)

Your motive for buying a 5 series is somewhat disappointing. I would not waste your money on a BMW if just for status. You will probably get more of that from a Mercedes and will be able to buy a more 'comfortable' car at maybe a better price. That said:

The 530 actually gets as good mileage as the 525i. The 530 has a newer somewhat more efficient engine. Check the stickers at the dealer! If you are going to get NAV and want to show off the an integrated blutooth phone, then you you might want to wait for the 2005 models. There will be some kinks in the iDrive worked out.


----------



## kurichan (May 1, 2004)

bmarman said:


> The pruchase is based on more of a "status" thingy for us than anything else.


First time I've seen anyone actually admit something like that about any purchase, ever. I'm dumbfounded. Or am I impressed with the sheer honesty?

Nah, just dumbfounded.


----------



## Jever (Apr 16, 2003)

If it's a "status symbol" then you of course must go for the newest and latest stuff and I'd seriously look MB if I were you. Hell, why not Maybach? I too think it's cool you're going the honest route and saying what you want the car for.


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

If you know you are only keeping it for three years, why not lease it? Let BMW worry about the depreciation.


----------



## dadtorbn (Oct 3, 2003)

bmarman said:


> Well, first off, thx for the prompt response! I am little ignorant when it comes to picking the right 5-series sedan. This will be my first prize possession but I am not going to keep it more than 3 yrs. The pruchase is based on more of a "status" thingy for us than anything else. So 530 is *better* than 525 (being low-end)? Of course men loves power, so 530 is a better choice than 525 in that respect. So, absolutely I need a 530i. Now the question is 2005 Vs 2004. If I buy 2004, it will depreciate as soon as the 2005s are out. But I am being offered few K discounts on a 2004 now because of the end of the model year. So, will it make sense to buy a 2004 or wait till 2005?


If it's just a status thingy then get the "low end" 525 and debadge it. Nobody will know what engine you have.


----------



## norcal 528i (Dec 2, 2003)

Sad that the new styling scares off anyone looking at more than the Roundel these days. If I were you I would look at a used 718i.


----------



## DotBalm (Jul 27, 2004)

How about test driving both. 

If you're going for badge, then go 525 if buying. Lease cost may be less consequential and you may opt for 530 - dunno. Please don't be one of those super slow drivers in a BMW that I get stuck behind from time to time.  

Mileage differences may be inconsequential in the overall equation after your test drives. Fun factor counts for something and has to be experienced imho. BTW, the 545 is a low mileage vehicle for a V8. I get high 22 MPG with a heavy foot. 23+ with a more reasonable foot. Not sure if that's a valid reference for estimated MPG for 525 vs 530, but if you want over 20 MPG for example, you should surpass that.

Once you know the model, make a lease or buy decision - given your timeline of 3 yrs, consider leasing so you don't take the big depreciation hit as previously stated. You are concerned about MPG so consider the mileage restrictions of leasing. The 2004 vs 2005 model year consideration may be moot if leasing, depending on what model year is being offered for lease - if it's only '05's then the decision is made. With respect to model year I'd think one would lean more toward indifference if leasing, unless the lease cost between model years is significant and if you even had a choice...wouldn't think so, but honestly don't know. Additional features may be available in the '05 model.

If buying, you may want to consider the historic depreciation rates and demand for the models in question using the previous 5 (E39) as a proxy, as well as any of the models to the extent the info is available via kbb.com, classifieds, ebay, etc. For example, in the used market (private party or CPO) do folks shy away from the low end model (525). Just a hypothetical question, I don't purport to know.

Get a BMW for whatever reason you want one, but imho, get one to drive, not to show. My $.02, forgive me if this is obvious, common sense or sounds like total b.s. 

P.S. I'm not on 'commission' or anything, but if you want a good data point, PM me and I'll give you my contact in the SF Bay Area who is a Fleet/Internet Mgr. I got a price that was a nice chunk below carsdirect.com's price. He treated me so well that I would like to send potential business his way. I have no financial gain in this.


----------



## FAR (Jul 21, 2004)

Actually I think BMW lists a better mileage for the 530 as compared to a similar transmission 525 (look at the book, I am pretty sure that is the case).


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

bmarman said:


> Friends,
> I am planning on buying a new Bimmer 5 series but confused as to
> 1. Whether buy a 525 with better mileage or 530 with better handling
> 2. Most important - buy a 2004 with few $1000 discount now or wait till 2005 models are out?
> ...


I'd go for the 2005...it is bound to be less buggy than a 2004. Never ever buy the first year of a new mode...never! Repeat! 

I think you'll like the extra oomph of the 530 over the 525. Might as well get the biggest I-6...little more fun than the 525.


----------

